# Fataler Fehler

## Erdie

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Riesenproblem und komme nicht weiter:

In meine Notebook gibt es im Bios die Möglichkeit AHCI ein - und auszuschalten. Da ich nicht genau wußte, was das ist, habe ich es einfach auf Verdacht testweise eingeschaltet. Dannach fand mein Kernel die Platte nicht mehr und stoppte mit einem Kernel panic. Daraufhin habe ich es wieder zurückgestellt.

Dummerweise funktioniert das Keyboard nicht mehr auch nachdem ich die Einstellung wieder zurückgestellt habe. Was soll sich denn man System geändert haben? Oder hat sich im Bios etwas "irreveribel" verändert?

Kann mir evtl. jemand helfen?

Gruß

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Uff, kann Entwarnung geben. Sorry für die Panik. Nachdem ich den Rechner längere Zeit ausgeschaltet herumliegenlassen habe, funktioniert das Keyboard wieder   :Shocked: 

Vorher war es so, daß ich im Bootmanager den cursor noch bewegen konnt, aber sobald die der Kernel gestartet war, war keine Eingabe mehr möglich,  auch nicht während des Bootens. Gibt es dafür eine logische Erklärung?

-Erdie

----------

## Anarcho

Zum Thema AHCI: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ahci

Dort sind auch Probleme unter Linux beschrieben (daher der Link zur englischen WP).

Generell würde ich AHCI anschalten, ist besser als die IDE Emulation. Dann musst du aber den Kernel umstellen und auch im Bootmanager etwas ändern. Die Platte heisst dann nicht mehr hda sondern sda und du musst die AHCI Treiber im Kernel aktivieren.

Keine Ahnung was das mit der Tastatur zu tun haben soll. War wohl nur Zufall. Aber du kannst während des Kernel-Ladens AFAIK nichts tippen.

----------

## Erdie

Doch doch, wenn das System hochfährt und Du etwas tippst , enstehen Leerzeilen zwischen den Bootmeldungen oder bei F-Tasten ein paar Sonderzeilen. Oder der Interaktive Mode z. B. 

All das reagierte nicht mehr und im Logonfenster des KDM konnte man nix mehr eingeben. Umschalten auf KOnsole war auch nicht mehr möglich.

BTW: Mein AHCI ist jetzt wieder ausgeschaltet und meine Platte heißt sda (nicht hda). Das was so von Anfang an.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Anarcho

Dann verwendest du bestimmt libata für IDE Laufwerke. Dann sind auch diese als sda eingebunden. Dann sollte es umso einfacher sein zu wechseln. Einfach mal AHCI im Kernel anschalten, im Bios aktivieren und den neuen Kernel starten.

----------

## Erdie

Vielen Dank,

jetzt habe ich AHCI eingeschaltet und der Rechner läuft auch. Allerdings ist mein Keyboardproblem nicht ganz gelöst. Evtl hat es indirekt damit zu tun:

Wenn ich den Rechner runterfahre und abschalte, dann ist nach dem Booten das Keyboard UND Touchpad inaktiv, die USB Maus funktioniert noch.

Wenn ich allerding den Rechner runterfahre und mindestens ca. 3 Minuten warte und dannach boote, dann funktioniert das Keyboard wieder   :Shocked: 

Diese Problem ist vermutlich erst aufgetreten, nachdem ich das erste mal an der AHCI Funktion im Bios rumgefummelt habe, bleibt aber bestehen egal ob ich es ausschalte oder nicht. Möglicherweise besteht keine Zusammenhang, also Zufall.

Irgendein Tipp vorhanden, was man da machen könnte?

Gruß

Erdie

----------

## Anarcho

Klingt ja dann nach nem BIOS bug. Eventuell mal beim Hersteller nach einer neueren BIOS Version schauen.

----------

## Erdie

Kann es eventuell sein, dass ich in meiner Kernelkonfig etwas vergessen habe? Kurioserweise ist es nämlich so, dass das Problem bei einer LiveCD nicht auftritt - auch ohne "Wartezeit". Nur bei dem installieren System tritt das Problem auf. 

Ich weiß, das klingt so, als ob ich zuviel geraucht habe, aber ich kann es leider nicht anders beschreiben, weil ich es so beobachte.

----------

